

How to configure Logwatch to send daily reports of nasty hacking attempts - patrikj
http://blog.report4me.com/how-to-configure-logwatch-to-send-daily-reports-of-nasty-hacking-attempts-on-your-server.html

======
vaniljhjartat
Interesting blog post!

